# Which Way Is Up Part Deaux



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Ok, got another topsy turvy wallpaper.

Who wants to weigh in. Which is right side up?

Spoiler alert... gnorw desseug I.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

And again I appeal to Cricket to save the sig lines. I always get a chuckle, UD. :thumbsup:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Looks like an image of an Egyptian necklace. I'd say the right side shows the correct positioning.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

RH said:


> Looks like an image of an Egyptian necklace. I'd say the right side shows the correct positioning.


Yeah, I saw the twine looking ropes and thought gravity drug them downward. For some reason my brain said fans.
Right side up and gravity doesn't even matter?
As soon as the homeowner said necklaces I recognized them but I thought African. Sheesh, I'm not very worldly.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Holy crap, your sig line changed that fast!? You got a digital rolodex of sig lines or something?
@Cricket. Please help!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

UD, you know my adage

men see spades








women see hearts










one could call the open top necklace config as "heartish" and the other as "spadeish"


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

daArch said:


> UD, you know my adage
> 
> men see spades
> View attachment 54066
> ...


 I remember, good example.

This one had an insert with the rolls. I can't remember the last time an insert included had the direction of the wallpaper.
The homeowner happened to have opened one of the rolls, so I didn't see it, and she didn't mention it. I rolled it out on her dining table and showed her where the ceiling line would be because the crown molding hadn't been put in yet. It was important that it be installed before the wallpaper to determine the ceiling line.

When I showed her the ceiling line, she didn't say "That's the bottom" so I continued to think I had the correct top. It didn't occur to her.

Classy lady though, I told her I guarantee my work and that it was my fault; but she's not charging me for the ruined roll. I'm too polite/skeered to ask how much it cost.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Underdog said:


> Yeah, I saw the twine looking ropes and thought gravity drug them downward. For some reason my brain said fans.
> Right side up and gravity doesn't even matter?
> As soon as the homeowner said necklaces I recognized them but I thought African. Sheesh, I'm not very worldly.


You were right. After all, Egypt _is_ part of Africa.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh gosh... delete delete delete... it's not working!!


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

So I'm thinking Egypt is in the Middle East. Does that make me racist or stupid?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Alright, UD. Now I know you're just messing with me. I'm not going to read anymore of your posts. One can't miss what one has never had.


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

Wait. WUT? 

I am totally lost.

What's wrong with the signature lines?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Underdog said:


> So I'm thinking Egypt is in the Middle East. Does that make me racist or stupid?


What's the difference :whistling2:

UD, 

I would suggest you start practicing on of the following, or both.

1) Look up on the internet the pattern and note which is up on the sample picture. If you don't have a saht phone, you can do it home prior to the work day and either print it, write it down, or send a pict to your dummy phone.

2) Make sure the HO reviews the pattern with you and decides which way THEY feel is tops. Even if they are wrong, they are still right. 

Before the internet HAD pix of wallpaper, I would insist the HO be home when I arrived so I could review this with them - well maybe NOT with Scalamandre Zebras


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Cricket said:


> Wait. WUT?
> 
> I am totally lost.
> 
> What's wrong with the signature lines?


you blinked and missed it. :thumbsup:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

slinger58 said:


> Holy crap, your sig line changed that fast!? You got a digital rolodex of sig lines or something?
> 
> @Cricket. Please help!





Cricket said:


> Wait. WUT?
> 
> I am totally lost.
> 
> What's wrong with the signature lines?


 @Cricket. Sorry for the confusion. I get a kick out of Underdog's sig lines. But he changes his sig line like daArch changes his socks (once a week) and when he does, it changes his sig line in all of his previous posts. And then all those previous pearls of wisdom and philosophy are lost. A week or so ago, I'd asked if the sig lines could be saved to their dates posted instead of changing it in all the previous posts. 

Not a serious issue, I was just curious. :thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

slinger58 said:


> @Cricket. Sorry for the confusion. I get a kick out of Underdog's sig lines. But he changes his sig line like daArch changes his socks (once a week) and when he does, it changes his sig line in all of his previous posts. And then all those previous pearls of wisdom and philosophy are lost. A week or so ago, I'd asked if the sig lines could be saved to their dates posted instead of changing it in all the previous posts.
> 
> Not a serious issue, I was just curious. :thumbsup:


SOCKS ? I don't wear no stiiiinkin SOCKS


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

slinger58 said:


> But he changes his sig line *like daArch changes his socks (once a week)* :thumbsup:


Did you hear Ben the Painter/Chef finally gave up on his long worn out pair of work boots and bought a new pair?

daArch called dibs on the throwaways, and we're looking for a way to stow the steaming pair away on a steamliner to Boston Harbor.

Talk about a port terror threat--biohazard level 10!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I paint paint said:


> Did you hear Ben the Painter/Chef finally gave up on his long worn out pair of work boots and bought a new pair?
> 
> daArch called dibs on the throwaways, and we're looking for a way to stow the steaming pair away on a steamliner to Boston Harbor.
> 
> Talk about a port terror threat--biohazard level 10!


sounds like them stinkin' steamin' boots could power the steamliner's steam engines.

Talk about the classic two in one; boots are environmental, boots are a biohazzard 

kinda brings back memories of this classic

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8zwnXjIjPM


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Retsyn!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I paint paint said:


> Retsyn!


Golden drop of, no less :thumbsup:


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

daArch said:


> SOCKS ? I don't wear no stiiiinkin SOCKS


Treasure of the Sierra Madre. It wasn't the gold, it was this guy.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

SemiproJohn said:


> Treasure of the Sierra Madre. It wasn't the gold, it was this guy.


What, Goldhat WAS that guy 


ALSO, just for the record, "Badges? We don't need no stinking badges" was from Blazing Saddles.

The orig from Sierra Madre was different, hold on while I look it up and quote it 

.


. 


actually, see it for yourself, it's classic


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqomZQMZQCQ


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

daArch said:


> sounds like them stinkin' steamin' boots could power the steamliner's steam engines.
> 
> Talk about the classic two in one; boots are environmental, boots are a biohazzard
> 
> ...


Damn, your old! And gonna be even older...what?.....Monday?

Did I get it right?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

slinger58 said:


> Damn, your old! And gonna be even older...what?.....Monday?
> 
> Did I get it right?


Sheeeeet. Really? Monday? DAMN. 

I better get to the store and buy me something. If I wait til Sunday, I probably won't be able to surprise myself.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

daArch said:


> Sheeeeet. Really? Monday? DAMN.
> 
> I better get to the store and buy me something. If I wait til Sunday, I probably won't be able to surprise myself.


Too bad SR retired. No more birthday poems.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

daArch said:


> Sheeeeet. Really? Monday? DAMN.
> 
> I better get to the store and buy me something. If I wait til Sunday, I probably won't be able to surprise myself.


That begs the question: what _does_ the world's most frugal yankee buy himself for his birthday?

Repurpose that December lump-o-coal?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I paint paint said:


> That begs the question: what _does_ the world's most frugal yankee buy himself for his birthday?
> 
> Repurpose that December lump-o-coal?


 I will take that first nickle I ever earned out of my wallet and shine it up, and then put it back


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

daArch said:


> What, Goldhat WAS that guy
> 
> 
> ALSO, just for the record, "Badges? We don't need no stinking badges" was from Blazing Saddles.
> ...


I swear to god this guy was playing in the Mexico-Costa Rica soccer game last night!

Actually it was the ref that was the real bandito!


----------



## PaintersUnite (May 11, 2014)

Underdog said:


> Ok, got another topsy turvy wallpaper.
> 
> Who wants to weigh in. Which is right side up?
> 
> Spoiler alert... gnorw desseug I.


Without looking at anyone's response, I would say the left side.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

PaintersUnite said:


> Without looking at anyone's response, I would say the left side.


 Bless you, I was wrong too. I thought it was a fan.
I deliberately put the one with the laces dangling down but a lot of people recognized it was a necklace.
My brother-in-law saw the turquoise color first.


----------

